# How hard is it to build a Whizzer?



## squeedals (Oct 12, 2014)

Been looking for a Whizzer and of course, prices and conditions are all over the board. Thought about getting a Phantom or a Road Master, one that needs a lot of work and using that as a base to build a Whizzer. I was thinking late 40's early 50's and buying a good period H motor and basically doing what a person did when buying the kits back than. Not sure about spoke thickness, cutting the rear fender and clearing the frame for the drive belt, but if I do all the work myself I should be able to build a nice bike from the ground up. I know we always run a the risk of putting more in than we'll ever get out, but sweet rides are running fro $2500 to $4500 and using parts that are period to the year (40's 50's) one could build a nice Whizzer. 

Has anyone attempted it and what are the advantages/pitfalls??


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2014)

Back in the day Whizzers ran .125 spokes. Modern Whizzers ran .100 or .105's, I had .080's and had no probs. Standard .067 spokes pretty narrow tho. I have wheel sets if you need them in .105's.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 12, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Back in the day Whizzers ran .125 spokes. Modern Whizzers ran .100 or .105's, I had .080's and had no probs. Standard .067 spokes pretty narrow tho. I have wheel sets if you need them in .105's.




Thanks Bri. Got to get a bike 1st. Looking at the Road Master a CABER has up. 


Don


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 12, 2014)

It's pretty easy to put one together as long as you have all the pieces.
I built mine out of parts, which allowed me to build one exactly as I wanted.





I am running .125 spokes in the rear wheel, but I have heard you can get away with the standard ones.
Personally, I wouldn't go below .105's.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 12, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> It's pretty easy to put one together as long as you have all the pieces.
> I built mine out of parts, which allowed me to build one exactly as I wanted.
> 
> 
> ...





So how can you tell if the rear spokes are thick enough? What was standard on say a 47 Road Master?? And it looks like a cut out on the rear fender would do too. No biggie.

Don


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 12, 2014)

squeedals said:


> So how can you tell if the rear spokes are thick enough? What was standard on say a 47 Road Master?? And it looks like a cut out on the rear fender would do too. No biggie.
> 
> Don





Standard spokes would probably be a bit narrow. 
What I would do is ask around and try to find a coaster hub shell (thats the same make as you already have) made for the heavier gauge spokes, and ream the wheel to match. Then lace it up with some .105 or .120 gauge spokes.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 12, 2014)

mine started as a frame. Built heavy duty wheels, found the springer I like and pieced it all together.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 12, 2014)

The owner's manual is pretty vague on this matter.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 12, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> The owner's manual is pretty vague on this matter.




Most I've seen are Schwinn. Most popular bike then though......so no surprise.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a couple of extra wide cranks too, if you need one (modern)


----------



## squeedals (Oct 12, 2014)

OK.......so I bought the 47 (seller said it was a 41) Road Master in the FOR SALE section. A good candidate for the Whizzer build I think. Will be looking at parts and a good H engine over the winter months and will start the project in the spring. This should be a fun build. Here's the bike I'm starting with........


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63934-1940-41-Roadmaster-for-SALE


Don


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 12, 2014)

Great start. I love the colors of that bike, If I had the cash I would have bought it to ride. I say bolt a kit to it how it is, worry about heavy duty wheels later. I have a template for cutting fenders Ill try to scan it later for you guys.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 12, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> Great start. I love the colors of that bike, If I had the cash I would have bought it to ride. I say bolt a kit to it how it is, worry about heavy duty wheels later. I have a template for cutting fenders Ill try to scan it later for you guys.




My thoughts too. Yes........I will have to cut the fender. What is the best way to do that? Cutting wheel, good tin snips?


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 12, 2014)

I use a dremel with a thin metal cutting wheel, then follow it up with a sanding wheel.

Heres a good deal on a rebuilt J motor
http://whizzerworks.tripod.com/engines.htm

 I paid about $800 without a carb for my H, if I had to do it all over again Id go with this one. My rebuilt ML5B carb cost $120 on ebay and it was not a solid carb, I have yet to test it I hope it works! You can also try Quenton Gunther, I believe hes out of NC, and Memory Lane Classics for all your Whizzer needs.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 12, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> I use a dremel with a thin metal cutting wheel, then follow it up with a sanding wheel.
> 
> Heres a good deal on a rebuilt J motor
> http://whizzerworks.tripod.com/engines.htm
> ...




Fantastic! I'm not sure when I'll buy the motor. Is one better than another? J...H? I heard that H's were the first good engines that didn't self destruct. J's are later too....correct? There's a H in eBay with a carb for $750

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Rebuil...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4629a6e25d


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 12, 2014)

The J uses a bigger carb, heres a quick cut and past from the internet:
The Whizzer J Model was introduced in May of 1948. The external appearance is similar to the "H", except that the carburetor in most cases is a Carter "N". The tank is embossed WHIZZER on both sides, and the controls are motorcycle type twist grips. The serial numbers run J200,000 up to J252 +++, about 52, 000 engines more or less a few. There is an additional fin (5) on the cylinder at the valve body, and the fins on the cylinder are slightly larger. The intake manifold appears somewhat shorter and larger than on the "H", although that may be due to the larger fins. The valves are also 3/4 inch in diameter. The "J" also holds 6 oz of oil and is a 2.5 hp engine.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 13, 2014)

Is this a good deal? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Rebuilt...item4629a6e25d


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 13, 2014)

Compared to what I bought years ago it's a great deal. Make sure he's test run it after the rebuild. I'd love to hear what others think about it.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 13, 2014)

Another good deal??? And would they fit the Roadmaster in the bottom link?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26-Whizzer-...20?pt=US_Wheels_Wheelsets&hash=item3cea09ed78

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63934-1940-41-Roadmaster-for-SALE


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 13, 2014)

They will fit, but you will have to change out the cog to a skiptooth. In my opinion those hubs in the eBay wheels are not going to be the greatest.  Take your time and find the "right" parts, you will be happier later. 
 I may have some heavy gauge wheels for sale this winter, or I can build you up something too. I'll also have a few small Whizzer parts for sale.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 13, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> They will fit, but you will have to change out the cog to a skiptooth. In my opinion those hubs in the eBay wheels are not going to be the greatest.  Take your time and find the "right" parts, you will be happier later.
> I may have some heavy gauge wheels for sale this winter, or I can build you up something too. I'll also have a few small Whizzer parts for sale.




Thanks.......I put out the word on the WANTED CABE section too. I'll be needing parts for sure. I'm probably going to restore the Road Master ( check my gallery as to my work) and will do a semi custom paint job with correct colors for the age of the bike. It won't be a show pice but will be a nice "as close to period" Whizzer build when I'm done. I hear ya on the wheels on the Bay.......so patience is the key here. I appreciate your help and guidance here my friend. Everyone has always been stellar help in the restoration process on all my bike in past few years. I could not do it without your help. 


Don


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2014)

*90%*

Thanks (so far) to all the GREAT CABE members, the Whizzer build is coming along nicely. Got a 46 "kit" and the bike, along with parts needed and some still needed but have about 90% to start with. As the weather permits here in the North East, unheated garage, the progression will depend on Mother Nature. By next spring the Whizzer should be done or almost done. We'll see. As I've said through all my restorations, the CABE has always been a priceless asset and gold mine of expertise and crucial in my hobby and I can't say enough about all the wonderful folks who grace the pages and those who I've personally met over the past few years. You guys ROCK!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2014)

squeedals said:


> Thanks (so far) to all the GREAT CABE members, the Whizzer build is coming along nicely. Got a 46 "kit" and the bike, along with parts needed and some still needed but have about 90% to start with. As the weather permits here in the North East, unheated garage, the progression will depend on Mother Nature. By next spring the Whizzer should be done or almost done. We'll see. As I've said through all my restorations, the CABE has always been a priceless asset and gold mine of expertise and crucial in my hobby and I can't say enough about all the wonderful folks who grace the pages and those who I've personally met over the past few years. You guys ROCK!




what's the 10% you need?


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2014)

bricycle said:


> what's the 10% you need?




I'm not sure yet Bri........goth the parts coming. Have to get them all together to assess the parts missing.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2014)

squeedals said:


> I'm not sure yet Bri........goth the parts coming. Have to get them all together to assess the parts missing.




ok Pal.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 15, 2014)

I built mine up from parts when I ended up with a WZ frame by accident. Memory Lane is a great source for parts. I bought a parts bike for the wheels and seat etc. The motor came from Ebay.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2014)

Not sure my memory is all that great, but I think there was a place called Willow Creek Restorations, Fred maybe. Good prices.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> I built mine up from parts when I ended up with a WZ frame by accident. Memory Lane is a great source for parts. I bought a parts bike for the wheels and seat etc. The motor came from Ebay.




Nice job!!!!!!


----------



## Coslett (Nov 4, 2014)

After not selling this 2002 whizzer kit @ Trexlertown and years of half-heartedly collecting parts, I also decided to put together a whizzer over the winter......if nothing else, it will be easier to sell.  This won't be anything 'pretty'.  Just something fun to ride to the post office.

So far.....

2002 whizzer kit
Newer (2012?) whizzer frame
1950's Columbia locking front fork
1950's Monark front and rear fenders
Late 1940's Original whizzer tank
S2 rims with Schwinn front drum brake, HD spokes. New Departure D rear hub, skip-tooth sprocket.
Newer sheave from motor kit w/ 1/8th" shims......seams to mount much better than 'original' style sheaves.
Unknown 1930's handlebars.
Going to use 30's Elgin crank.

Lots of cutting, fitting, welding to mix the old and the new....


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Not very hard at all.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2014)

It could be easy if someone would sell me a dang Whizzer!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Call Memory Lane. They always have a bunch of them.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2014)

catfish said:


> Call Memory Lane. They always have a bunch of them.




thanks!


----------



## squeedals (Nov 5, 2014)

The beauty of doing a build........you can make it what you want. I'm going to try to stick to a 1946 era look......with period paint colors (maybe not exact paint schemes) and cleaning/polishing metal parts so that the bike looks real nice, but not overdone or a brand spankin new look, ya know, when someone looks at it, it looks like and old Whizzer, not a new overly restored one......if that makes sense. 


Don


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see it Don!


----------



## lillback44 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Schwinn Phantom Whizzer*

The hardest part of building a Whizzer is coming up with the funds to get all the parts your going to need. I started my build with a 1957 Schwinn cantilever bike I purchased for $100. I'd be embarrassed to tell you how much I spent on this.  You can see my complete build on another forum:http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthread.php?41743-New-Schwinn-Build


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2014)

You know, I like it!! Man, you could cruise a week on that tank! Like 5 hole chainwheel, kooler than clover leaf.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 18, 2014)

While I love the bike above, my plan is not as extensive ( or expensive) I learned a long time ago you'll never get your money back from a full blown resto. Besides, I want my Whiz to look like a nice older resto retaining a lot of original wear yet sporting some nice new paint on the fenders, frame, guard and Whiz tank ( sorry, the bike tank is sold). Old and new coming together in a presentable bike I can ride and on ethat has a small tinge of uniqueness that appeals to a wide variety of admirers. The Spring will start the rebuild from a nice 46 ( some say 46, some say earlier) Road Master. Either way.....it's all ZEN. 



How's that for a goal? 


Don


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 18, 2014)

*build a whizzer*

really like your whizzer bike lillback 44 .nice job i like the colour and the neet gas tank . from bicycle larry


----------



## lillback44 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks to Bricycle and Larry for the comments. I really wanted to build something completely different and unique. I started the build as just a Phantom bike and things got out of hand. I really wanted this bike to scream, Black Phantom! It wasn't meant to be a exact copy of anything and I went with the rear tank because I wanted to show the most important part of a Schwinn tank bike, " The Tank". There's many Whizzer Phantoms out there but you really have to look hard to tell. I have my Schwinn Straightbar Whizzer Build at this address:http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthread.php?42823-Schwinn-Build-II-(straight-bar)


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2014)

she naaaace!


----------



## SchwinnChester (Nov 29, 2014)

Building a Whizzer is not hard at all.  I have about $800 so far into mine and it's not complete yet. I already had the bike, a 79 Spitfire. The motor & tank came free from a family estate. Rest of the parts I cobbled together from EBay & Memory Lane. 

I'm a mechanic by trade so labor is all on me, only thing outsourced was straightening the rear wheel.   Here is a pic of the motor before rebuild. More pics on the way.


----------



## DirtNerd (Nov 29, 2014)

If I can do it, you can do it. Got a lot of help from the Cabe and motored bike forum members. My investment wasn't for resale, but correctness. I wanted my Dad to see the bike as he did when he bought it new in 1947. 








Sent from my garage


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*I have 36 restored Whizzers and one original.*

I have one Whizzer in the Smithsonian.  In a small area of Illinois we must have 100 Whizzers because one of us makes the parts locally and some parts are made in CA..  200 people subscribe to our Illinois newsletter.  Portland, IN. is where our national meet is held each year in July.  The old Whizzers have less problems than the 1990,s edition and the Whizzer company that just went out of business.  Nice job on the restore.  My rider is one color powder coated in red and that turned out to be a good idea.  35 MPH -- 120 miles to the gallon.  Three boys went coast-to-coast in 1947.


----------



## DirtNerd (Dec 6, 2014)

Id love to make the trip to Portland some day. This bike is a lot of fun to show and ride. Not too many of them in Colorado, but folks will tell me of 'a guy down in Denver' or some place that has one. This forum has a lot of info to help breathe life into these old machines. I've found some good trusted friends that are always there to help. 


Sent from my garage


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Use only Schwinn frames in a Whizzer kit.*

It is hard enough to get the correct frame (Schwinn) to fit.  No cutting of frames! We crush two spots on the frame so that the belts won't rub.  This is called dimpling and is done before paint in Illinois.  The back wheel can not crab (sideways) at 35 MPH.   200 lb. guy + the engine kit + a bump will pull a Monarch frame apart.  One of our guys lived through this. Cantilever is the best for a fuel bowl, which is what you need rather than just a shut off valve.  Tanks get rusty over the winter.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2015)

I would really like to get a whizzer to be able to work on with my grandfather. He had a 1947 h whizzer when he was younger but he no longer has it. My problem is I can find a bike cheap enough.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 28, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> I would really like to get a whizzer to be able to work on with my grandfather. He had a 1947 h whizzer when he was younger but he no longer has it. My problem is I can find a bike cheap enough.




What kind of price range are you looking at? There are always some Whizzers of varying prices and condition on eBay. I bought a 1941 Roadmaster AND then bought a 1946 Whizzer "kit" both from sellers here on the CABE. 80% done with the project. The Bike cost $800, the kit $600 and I'll have another $1000 when all is said and done but will have a Whizzer that I built and to my specs and likes. 



Don


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 28, 2015)

I am actually looking for something in the same area you are at. I would really like to be able to find a vintage kit for sale but so far no luck. If anyone knows anyone selling one let me know and I have been checking ebay but there is only one Im interested in. Thanks.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 28, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> I am actually looking for something in the same area you are at. I would really like to be able to find a vintage kit for sale but so far no luck. If anyone knows anyone selling one let me know and I have been checking ebay but there is only one Im interested in. Thanks.




Post on the WTB thread here. I'll be posting progress pics soon of my project.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 28, 2015)

Cant wait. I already have posted that i am looking for a whizzer. Hopefully ill find one. Good luck with yours. Thanks.


----------

